# Guide to Mutt Email

## pmatos

Hi all,

I followed the guide to Mutt email to have my GMail email in my PC. So I have:

```

pmatos@drserver ~ $ cat .fetchmailrc

set daemon 90

set syslog

set postmaster pmatos

poll pop.gmail.com with proto POP3 uidl

    username "pocmatos@gmail.com" there with password "password" is "pmatos" here

    options keep ssl sslfingerprint

    '44:A8:E9:2C:FB:A9:7E:6D:F9:DB:F3:62:B2:9E:F1:A9'

```

```
pmatos@drserver ~ $ cat .procmailrc 

MAILDIR=$HOME/Common/Mail

LOGFILE=$HOME/Common/Mail.log

LOGABSTRACT=no

#VERBOSE=on #for debugging only

VERBOSE=off

FORMAIL=/usr/bin/formail

NL="

"

##recipe lines begin with :0

##dont put comments on recipe lines

##disable a recipe with the false condition !

##condition lines begin with * and regex is your friend

##conditions are anded and everything after * is fed straight into egrep

##one action line follows the conditions, in this case it is a mailbox name

################################

# Last rule: mail that gets    #

# this far goes in default box #

################################

:0

* .*

default

# End of file
```

A lot of activity happens... from the logs:

```
Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3> LIST 459

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3< +OK 459 4916

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3> RETR 459

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3< +OK message follows

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: reading message pocmatos@gmail.com@gmail-pop.l.google.com:459 of 460 (4916 octets)

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver procmail[16649]: Suspicious rcfile "/home/pmatos/.procmailrc"

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]:  not flushed

Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3> LIST 460

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3< +OK 460 4367

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3> RETR 460

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3< +OK message follows

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]: reading message pocmatos@gmail.com@gmail-pop.l.google.com:460 of 460 (4367 octets)

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver procmail[16650]: Suspicious rcfile "/home/pmatos/.procmailrc"

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]:  not flushed

Apr  8 14:01:04 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3> QUIT

Apr  8 14:02:08 drserver fetchmail[16155]: POP3< +OK Farewell.
```

after I ran it with:

```
fetchmail -akv -m "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"
```

But nothing shows up in my mail folder: /home/pmatos/Common/Mail (setup in .procmailrc) ...

Any ideas if anything is wrong or if my mail is being saved somewhere else?

----------

## Princess Nell

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver procmail[16649]: Suspicious rcfile "/home/pmatos/.procmailrc" 
> 
> 

 

What are the ownership and permissions of /home/pmatos and /home/pmatos/.procmailrc? Make sure that both are writable only by pmatos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> :0
> 
> * .*
> ...

 

. instead of .* would work as well, but you can leave it out entirely - the number of condition lines is zero or more.

----------

## pmatos

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Apr  8 14:01:03 drserver procmail[16649]: Suspicious rcfile "/home/pmatos/.procmailrc" 
> 
>  
> ...

 

After setting the correct permissions, it works. Is there any good web/desktop frontend to procmail configuration?

----------

## Princess Nell

No idea. I've used procmail for 15 years or so and never felt the urge to look for a gooey.

----------

## cubchai

Sorry to hijack.

By using this mutt setup, will all the attachements (ie images) will be viewable?

----------

